
Show HN: Accessible W3C conform es6 JavaScript accordion - oncode
https://github.com/oncode/handorgel
======
oncode
The demo can be found here:
[https://oncode.github.io/handorgel/](https://oncode.github.io/handorgel/)

Features: \- ARIA accessible \- Keyboard interaction \- Animated collapsing \-
Fully customizable via CSS \- No external dependencies \- Lightweight (~3.5kb
minified and gziped)

